# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  DUAL POLAR FEEDER

## sv1bds

Για να καλυψω μια μελοντική συνδεση στην ίδια περιπου γωνια
(διαφορα 3-5 μοιρες) η κλασική λυση είναι να μπούν 2 feeder
όπως στα δορυφορικά.
Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι οι χοάνες δεν επιτρέπουν το πλησίασμα.
Αν πάλι θέλουμε να κάνουμε επικοινωνία στην ίδια ακριβώς γωνία 
(πχ για full duplex) τοτε εχουμε πρόβλημα. 
Στη βιβλιογραφια [που εχω δει δεν το είχαν αντιμετοπίσει. 

Ετσι στη Σαββατιατικη συνάντηση των
Αμπελοκήπων συζήτώντας με το Γιαννη70 μου είπε οτι αυτο
γίνετε αφήνοντας από το πρώτο λ/4 2 φορες απόσταση όσο ο πατος (λg),
εκει μπαίνει ενα βραχυκυκλωμενο απο ακρη σε ακρη του κουτιού
καθετα στο πρώτο και μετα λg το δευτερο λ/4 παράλληλα με το
βραχυκύκλωμα και τα δυο κάθετα στο πρώτο.
Ο Γιάνννης μου είπε οτι έιναι κρίσμιμο να μπούν παντού 
οι ιδιες διατομές.

Βλέποντας ομως ενα LNB (δες φωτο) δεν άφηνε το κενο των 2 λg
αλλα εβαζε το βραχυκύκλωμα (σαν τεχνητος πάτος για το δευτερο)
στο ίδιο επίπεδο με το πρώτο λ/4. Μια και το μήκος της cantenna δεν μου εφτανε δοκίμασα να κάνω κατευθείαν με τον δεύρο τρόπο.

Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν 'ανησηχιτικά' καλά για τόσο πρόχειρη
κατασκευή. Μια 'μέτρηση' που έκανα ήταν 55-60 dB διαχωρισμός 
μεταξύ των δύο πολώσεων.
Ενοούμε πάντα ποσο σημα λάμβανε η μια κεραία οταν εξέπεμπε η άλλη.
Στην πράξη οσο θυμάμε ενα 100 mW σήμα θα έφερνε -20 εως -30 dBm.

Αν έβαζα ένα κατσαβίδι μπροστά , αν το εστρεφα κοντα σε τοιχους ή εβαζα το χερι τοτε το λαμβανόμενο σήμα αυξανόταν.

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν έχει σημασία που θα μπει το δευτερο αρκεί να είναι σε απόσταση μονό πολλαπλάσιο του λ/4 από το άλλο.




> ...εκει μπαίνει ενα βραχυκυκλωμενο απο ακρη σε ακρη του κουτιού
> καθετα στο πρώτο και μετα λg το δευτερο λ/4 παράλληλα με το
> βραχυκύκλωμα και τα δυο κάθετα στο πρώτο...


Το δευτερο μονόπολο σε τί απόσταση από τον πάτο τοποθετήθηκε;

----------


## sv1bds

Το δεύετερο μονόπολο λ/4 μπήκε στην ίδια απόσταση από το πρώτο λ/4
που έχει το πρώτο λ/4 από τον πάτο.

Αυτο φαίνετε στην 6Β φωτο , είναι δυο επίπεδα στο πρώτο είναι
το λ/4 και το βραχυκύκλωμα και στο δεύτερο το δεύτερο λ/4.

Αν απλά έμπαινε το δεύετερο λ/4 χωρις το βραχυκύκλωμα πίσω του
τοτε δεν θα είχε 'πατο' πίσω του στη σωστή απόσταση. Σωστα ?

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## nvak

Να υποθέσω ότι κάποιοι ετοιμάζονται να δοκιμάσουν Nstreme2 με dual polar feeder ?  ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

Κάνε μία μέτρηση σ' εκπομπή του τι δίνει το κάθε μονόπολο για να δούμε πόσο αποδοτικός είναι ο "τεχνιτός" πάτος.

----------


## sv1bds

Η απόδοση είναι το επόμενο βήμα να μετρήσω (απόλυτη και σχετική μέτρηση).
Οταν το μετρήσω θα το γράψω.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## nvak

Πριν από ένα χρόνο μου είχε δώσει ο Donald για αντιγραφή, ένα επαγγελματικό 90αρι πιάτο, prime focus, στα 6,7-7,2 Ghz.
Αυτό είχε feeder διπλής πόλωσης, κατασκευασμένο από αλουμίνιο σε τόρνο. 
Ήταν μια ιδιαίτερα ακριβή κατασκευή. 
Βάζοντας τις διαστάσεις του στο γνωστό υπολογιστήρι του excel, βρήκα ότι το ακολουθούσε στο δέκατο του χιλιοστού !!

Χρησιμοποίησα τα ίδια ακριβώς γεωμετρικά στοιχεία, αλλά με κεντρική συχνότητα 5,450 Ghz (για να μου βγουν στρογγυλά νούμερα)
και κατασκεύασα ένα παρόμοιο dual feeder για a. 
Στο δικό μου πρόσθεσα και την χοάνη, ώστε να ταιριάζει με τα ρηχά offset πιάτα που χρησιμοποιούμε.
Όπως και το original, έχει 9 θέσεις πίσω από κάθε μονόπολο, για την τοποθέτηση βραχυκυκλωτήρων. 
Για τις πρόχειρες μετρήσεις που έκανα, έβαλα 4 βραχυκυκλωτήρες για κάθε μονόπολο, στις ίδιες θέσεις που είχε το πρωτότυπο.
Πρέπει να είναι κοντά στο βέλτιστο, αλλά για να ρυθμισθούν ακριβώς, χρειάζονται όργανα.

Τις δοκιμές τις έκανα στο link nvak-bliz. Είναι το πιο βολικό για μένα, είναι στα 6,5km, έχει 90αρι πιάτο και 10μ καλώδιο.

Χρησιμοποιώντας διαδοχικά τα δύο μονόπολα, είδα ότι και στα δύο δεν είχα αποκλίσεις από το κλασικό feeder πάνω από 1dBm.
Και τα δύο μονόπολα είχαν την ίδια συμπεριφορά και σήκωναν το λίνκ στα 61dBm.

Σε οριζόντια πόλωση και τα δύο σήκωναν το λινκ στο 80 dBm. Άρα είχα μία απομόνωση των 20dBm ανάμεσα στις δύο πολώσεις.
Πιθανώς να ήταν μεγαλύτερη, αν στην απέναντι πλευρά βρισκόταν όμοιου τύπου feeder. 

Σύνδεσα το δεύτερο μονόπολο σε άλλη κάρτα στο ίδιο PC και σήκωσα λινκ ανάμεσα στα δύο μονόπολα για να δώ την απομόνωση.
Πήρα σήμα των 51dBm.
Μειώνοντας τους βραχυκυκλωτήρες και αλλάζοντας τη θέση τους, το σήμα ανέβαινε στα 45dbm 
Βγάζοντας το βύσμα από το δεύτερο μονόπολο το σήμα έπεφτε στα 64dBm.
(64dBm ήταν το σήμα που έβλεπε η μία την άλλη κάρτα στο ίδιο PC, χωρίς την μεσολάβηση του feeder).
Αυτές οι δοκιμές απομόνωσης γινόταν με το λινκ nvak-bliz ενεργό και με traffic !!

Οι δοκιμές έγιναν με το μονόπολο των 11mm και 5mm διάμετρο επειδή δεν είχα διαθέσιμο Ntype χωρίς μονόπολο για να δοκιμάσω με πιο λεπτά μονόπολα.
Έτσι σ' αυτό το σημείο δεν ακολούθησα το πρωτότυπο. 

Οι μετρήσεις με το ΜΤ, σε router με 8 λινκ να δουλεύουν, δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο και αξιόπιστο.
Είναι όμως κοντά στις πραγματικές συνθήκες που σκεφτόμαστε να υλοποιήσουμε τις ζεύξεις σε Ν.
Χρειάζονται αρκετά πειράματα και δουλειά ακόμη και βασικά χρειάζεται να γίνουν δοκιμές με κάρτες mimo 2.

----------


## Trackman

Μπράβο Νίκο η δοκιμή αυτή είναι μια επανάσταση για το δίκτυο!

----------


## klarabel

Συγχαρητήρια για το μεράκι και την προσπάθεια. Αξιέπαινοι !!  ::

----------


## acoul

μόνο η κλωνοποίηση θα μας σώσει !!

Ερωτήσεις: οι βραχυκυκλωτήρες σε τι εξυπηρετούν; Το πιάτο δοκιμών γιατί είναι σε οριζόντια θέση;

Παρατήρηση: θα μπορούσαν να βρεθούν connector με γωνία 90 μοιρών ώστε τα καλώδια να φεύγουν ομοιόμορφα προς τα πίσω και να φαίνονται σαν ένα; Όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι το οπτικό αποτέλεσμα παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στις ταράτσες μας. το θέμα που προκύπτει είναι τι πιθανές απώλειες θα υπάρχουν και το ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα στεγανοποίηση στις συνδέσεις με λαστιχοταινία. Οι απώλειες από ότι είδα είναι γύρω στο 0.15db

Google is our friend !!

 <-- Click me !!

----------


## mojiro

ύστερα πιστεύω ότι μέχρι να βγάλει mikrotik υποστήριξη για n στις τάδε κάρτες που θα παίξουν καλά με το n, μάλλον σε linux μας βλέπω...

ότι καλύπτει τις εκάστοτε ανάγκες μας.

----------


## NetTraptor

Acoul αυτα ειναι συναισθηματισμοί. Ευθύνη για την σωστή και πρακτική λειτουργία ενός εργαλείου έχουν οι dev του. Αποδεδειγμένα εμείς δεν είμαστε dev... ψευτοDev ναι δεν λέω κάνουμε και εμείς κάτι και κάλο είναι να κάνουμε και άλλα διότι είναι για τ δικό μας καλό αλλά με το ζόρι δεν γίνετε όπως δεν γίνεται να χάνουμε τον σκοπό συνέχεια. 
Να ήξερες σε πόσες εφαρμογές software με τρελό potential έχω κάνει training. Αλλα τι να το κάνεις... πάντα ήταν too little toooooooo late. Δεν έκλαψα... ούτε με το στανιό προσπάθησα να βάλω άλλους να μου την φτιάξουν. Πήγα παραπέρα... Είπαμε ο σκοπός μου δεν ήταν να φτιάξω το εργαλείο ήταν άλλος. Αν με ενδιέφερε αυτό, θα ασχολούμουν με αυτό και μόνο, θα ήμουν στο Hellug μέρα νύχτα, θα είχα γίνει ddης, θα είχα άλλο επάγγελμα και πάει λέγοντας. No identity problems here!  ::

----------


## acoul

άμα μας ζαλίζει ας μη το κάνουμε αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να το ισοπεδώνουμε μόνο και μόνο για να νοιώθουμε καλύτερα που δεν μετέχουμε σε αυτό αλλά απλά το χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο αν και όποτε μας βολεύει ... όλοι και όλα χρειάζονται, ειδικά όταν ενορχηστρωθούν και λειτουργούν με αρμονία.

----------


## bedazzled

> Αλλοι χάθηκα στην προσπάθεια να εμπορικοποιηθουν νομίζοντας ότι μια χούφτα από αου αου μαλλιάδες δήθεν ιδεολόγους θα τα βάλουν με το κεφάλαιο και γενικά έχασαν το τραίνο ή ο καθένας από αυτούς τους αου αου βολεύτηκε με μια καλή δουλίτσα και έναν κουρέα.
> 
> Είμαστε καλοί στο να κάνουμε ακριβώς αυτό για χόμπι και δεν έχουμε ανάγκη από ιδεολογία, μεγάλα λουκάνικα και άλλα τέτοια. Είμαστε χομπιστες μηχανικοί που καλούμαστε να λύσουμε ένα πρόβλημα τα γύρο γύρο δεν ενδιαφέρουν... χανόμαστε στην σάλτσα.


+++ (karalol για τον κουρέα  :: )




> Acoul επιχειρήματα 0 και σύγχυση ανάμεσα στο EEXI, Hellug και AWMN έχεις... Συνεργάζονται, υποστηρίζουν το ένα το άλλο διότι συμπάσχουν στο επίπεδο κοινότητας ανταλλάσσοντας εργαλεία, γνώσεις και εμπειρίες, αλλά σε ένα καζάνι αχταρμά όλα μαζί και με το στανιό δεν γίνεται...


Μερικοί νομίζουν ότι αναδεύοντας το καζάνι, θα βγάλει σπετζοφάι ... NOT!  ::  




> τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχια ... με linux wifi έπαιζα το 2000 μέσα στο σπίτι rock stable --> orinoco drivers, οπότε υπάρχει seniority αν εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα ...


Και τότε γιατί δεν ασχολήθηκες νωρίτερα με το άθλημα; Μπορεί και να προλάβαινες κανά λουκάνικο βρε...  ::  




> η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι το μπρίκι βόλεψε, ακόμη και αυτούς με τις χοντρές ταμπέλες του λίνουξ γκούρου ...


Ποιός αυτοαποκαλείται λίνουξ γκουρού με χοντρές ταμπέλες;
Εγώ μόνο μια Λουκά του λίνουξ βλέπω να περιφέρεται στο φόρουμ ...  ::  




> το να κρατάς τη σημαία και το λάβαρο αντίθετα στο ρεύμα είναι άλλη φάση αρχηγέ μου --> μαύρο πρόβατο  ...


Ε πες το ντε! Και το' χω ξαναπεί: _«όμοιος ομοίω αεί πελάζει»_ (google it όσοι δεν ξέρετε τι σημαίνει)




> τότε θα βρούμε κάτι άλλο για να συνεχίσουμε τη παράδοση του μαύρου πρόβατου !!


Χμμμμ, αρχές των 90s βρήκαμε την ΕΕΧΙ, αρχές του 2000 βρήκαμε το AWMN, αρχές του 2010 τι πιστεύεις ότι θα βρεις άραγε;  :: 




> απλά τα κουμπάκια και το warez μας δίνουν το χρόνο να πάμε για φραπέ όσο κατεβαίνουν τα τόρεντ ... αλλά κλέβουν τη γλύκα του όπεν σόρς !!


Θα σε ξαναρωτήσω για πολλοστή φορά: τι ζόρι τραβάς με τα torrents?  :: 
Καλώς ή κακώς είναι η πιο δημοφιλής υπηρεσία του δικτύου (-> leechers, byteme). Και στο κάτω-κάτω ποιός σου είπε ότι δεν έχουν ανέβει και open-source torrents?
Πρέπει να ήμουν πολύ μ@λ@κ@ς που ανέβαζα και distros...  ::

----------


## Vigor

Έλαβα σε mail το παρακάτω από την εταιρεία PCTEL (πρώην MaxRad):



> PCTEL New Wideband Dual Polarized Parabolic Reflector Antenna Series with Radome
> 
> PCTEL is very pleased to make available to you for resale two new MPRD wideband dual polarized parabolic reflector antennas. These robust, easy to install antennas, are designed to perform reliably for long periods of time in the harshest environments. PCTEL is so confident in the quality and robustness of the MPRD parabolic antennas that it is offering them with a 5 year warranty.
> 
> Initial deliveries will begin in late June 2008. Normal lead time will be 2 weeks ARO and should begin mid 3rd quarter 2008 or sooner.
> 
> See the *Launch Letter* below for more information on the MPRD series product release.
> 
> Additional Information: 
> ...


Για τιμές δεν το συζητάμε καν...


```
Model Number    Frequency Range         Nominal Gain               Beamwidth        List Price
MPRD2449          4.9-6.0 GHz       28.1 dBi at 5.15 GHz               6°            $800.00
                                    29.4 dBi at 5.875 GHz
MPRD3649          4.9-6.0 GHz       31.0 dBi at 5.15 GHz               4°            $1,150.00
                                    32.0 dBi at 5.875 GHz
```

----------


## NetTraptor

Ralink are on the way...

PS Νίκο είμαστε ΟΚ...

----------


## nikpanGR

όποτε χρειαστήτε τις κάρτες μου απλά Pm me.....;έχω 2 στα χέρια μου...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Κατ' αρχάς να πω ότι λυπάμαι πολύ για την κατάντια ορισμένων, ξεκολλήστε επιτέλους με το flaming Linux vs Mikrotik κλπ. Λέτε και οι δύο πλευρές αρλούμπες.

Ως προς τις κάρτες...

α) Αυτή τη στιγμή όλες οι εταιρίες εκτός της atheros βγάζουν mini pci-e κάρτες για laptops σε 802.11n, θα βρείτε PCMCIA αλλά και αυτές πάλι atheros είναι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα (με κάποιο bridge). Νομίζω υπάρχουν κάποιες usb αλλά δεν ξέρω αν και κατά πόσο παίζουν. Επίσης όσες κάρτες έχω δει έχουν επάνω 3 υποδοχές για κεραία, δεν γνωρίζω αν παίζει κάποιου είδους diversity κλπ (πρέπει να παίζει) αλλά ίσως να χρειαστούμε κάτι ποιο περίπλοκο για feeder.

β) Στο θέμα των drivers τώρα, όλοι οι drivers που έχουν .n support είναι φτιαγμένοι γύρω απ' το mac80211 stack (είχα γράψει σχετικά στην ενότητα του Linux), το protocol stack αυτό είναι under development και ακόμα δεν έχουμε userspace tools που να το εκμεταλλεύονται πλήρως. Για παράδειγμα δεν έχουμε ακόμα έναν εύκολο τρόπο να στήσουμε AP. Αυτό πιάνει όλους τους drivers, της Intel, της Ralink, Atheros κλπ.

γ) Η Intel είναι αυτή που έβαλε το .n support στο mac80211 stack και ήταν η πρώτη που έφτιαξε driver με .n support για τις κάρτες της. Μάλιστα έφτασε στο σημείο να ξαναγράψει το firmware (περνώντας μια επώδυνη διαδικασία πιστοποίησης κλπ) έτσι ώστε να μην χρειάζεται regulatory control μέσω binary daemon όπως παλαιότερα. Βλέπω καθημερινά τις mailing lists και μπορώ να πω ότι δουλεύουν ασταμάτητα. Προσωπικά αν ήταν να αρχίσω να πειραματίζομαι με .n (και δεν έγραφα τον ath5k  :: ) θα ξεκίναγα με Intel.

δ) Οι Atheros έχουν ακόμα πολύ δρόμο (μιλάω για τον ath5k) αλλά το rev. engineering πάει πολύ καλά, ίσως απ' του χρόνου να μπορούμε να μιλάμε για .n support στις Atheros από τον ath5k. Μέχρι τότε η πρώτη που θα βγει με .n support θα είναι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα (αν δεν είναι ήδη) η ubiquity (το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι, παραλίγο να δουλέψω γι' αυτούς και μιλάω τώρα με τον τύπο που ασχολείται με τον δικό τους driver -είναι κι αυτός απ' την ομάδα του MadWiFi-  :: ), ενώ σε μερικές μέρες θα βγει ένα καινούριο HAL απ' τα παιδιά του OpenWRT που θα διορθώνει πολλά προβλήματα και θα παρέχει καλύτερο support για τις .n κάρτες και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα μπει στο επόμενο release. Το πρόβλημα με τον Madwifi είναι ότι είναι στα τελευταία του και χρειάζεται αρκετό tweaking (στο ήδη χαώδες codebase) για να υποστηρίξει σωστά 802.11n (ενώ το mac80211 το υποστηρίζει ήδη), κάτι που η ομάδα του MadWiFi δεν είναι διατεθημένη να κάνει (γι' αυτό και ο MadWiFi έχει δηλωθεί ως legacy). Έτσι ή θα φτιαχτεί ένας καινούριος driver βασισμένος στο mac80211 με κάποιο HAL από πίσω, ή η Atheros θα μας δώσει κάτι άλλο, ή υπομονή να βγάλω άκρη με τις 5416  :: . Μέχρι να δούμε τι θα γίνει με την Atheros (που εν τέλει αναγκαστικά αυτές θα βάλουμε στις ταράτσες, εκτός αν βγάλουν και οι άλλοι pci/mini pci), κάντε τα πειράματά σας με τις Intel.

----------


## nvak

> .... κάντε τα πειράματά σας με τις Intel.


Αυτό πήγαμε να κάνουμε, αλλά ακόμα δεν βρήκαμε πώς να τις βάλουμε να επικοινωνήσουν ad hoc σε a και σε n.
Αν μπορούσες να βάλεις ένα χεράκι, θα ήταν το καλύτερο για μας ...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Για αρχή κατεβάστε το τελευταίο snapshot...
http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download

----------


## senius

Kyro έλα να δοκιμάσουμε στο link μου με τον djbill (450 meter).
Φερε εξοπλισμό + κάρτες, όμως και για τα δυο link.
Αν όλα είναι εντάξει, .... σε 20 λεπτά θα έχουμε αποτελέσματα και θα τα ανεβάσουμε.
Τι λές?
Αξίζει?
 ::

----------


## KYROS

Από feeders δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα, από κάρτες παρακολουθώ εδώ πως δεν κάθονται.
Όποτε είμαστε έτοιμοι μαζευόμαστε και δοκιμάζουμε.
Δυο feeders διπλά που έχω φτιάξει τα δουλεύω σε link θα ετοιμάσω άλλα δυο να υπάρχουν.
Ίσος χρειασθώ δυο χοάνες, πιστεύω να με προμηθεύσει ο nvak
Βάσεις για τα feeders του nikpanGR τις έχω έτοιμες όποτε τα παραλάβει (Μήπως άργησαν)  ::  
Γενικά ας μην χαλαρώσει η προσπάθεια, αξίζει τον κόπο το θέμα.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Από feeders δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα, από κάρτες παρακολουθώ εδώ πως δεν κάθονται.
> Όποτε είμαστε έτοιμοι μαζευόμαστε και δοκιμάζουμε.
> Δυο feeders διπλά που έχω φτιάξει τα δουλεύω σε link θα ετοιμάσω άλλα δυο να υπάρχουν.
> Ίσος χρειασθώ δυο χοάνες, πιστεύω να με προμηθεύσει ο nvak
> Βάσεις για τα feeders του nikpanGR τις έχω έτοιμες όποτε τα παραλάβει (Μήπως άργησαν)  
> Γενικά ας μην χαλαρώσει η προσπάθεια, αξίζει τον κόπο το θέμα.


Τα feeders τα εχει αναλαβει ο papasark να τα παραλαβει και περιμνουμε ακομα.Δεν χουμε χαλαρωσει καθολου,αντιθτως...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από KYROS
> 
> Από feeders δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα, από κάρτες παρακολουθώ εδώ πως δεν κάθονται.
> Όποτε είμαστε έτοιμοι μαζευόμαστε και δοκιμάζουμε.
> Δυο feeders διπλά που έχω φτιάξει τα δουλεύω σε link θα ετοιμάσω άλλα δυο να υπάρχουν.
> Ίσος χρειασθώ δυο χοάνες, πιστεύω να με προμηθεύσει ο nvak
> Βάσεις για τα feeders του nikpanGR τις έχω έτοιμες όποτε τα παραλάβει (Μήπως άργησαν)  
> Γενικά ας μην χαλαρώσει η προσπάθεια, αξίζει τον κόπο το θέμα.
> 
> ...


Δεν νομίζω ότι οι Βούλγαροι θα μας στείλουν τίποτα, δεν απαντάνε στα email....

----------


## KYROS

Αυτό το φοβόμουν με τους βούλγαρους  ::

----------


## nvak

Δεν φτάσαμε ακόμη στο επίπεδο των RF δοκιμών.
Πρέπει πρώτα να βάλουμε δύο κάρτες να επικοινωνήσουν σε Ν και σε a.

Πρέπει οι ralink να έχουν φτάσει στον traptora. 
Μόλις γυρίσει, θα έχουμε νέα και για αυτές.

----------


## NetTraptor

And here it is...  ::  

Οι ralink ήρθαν. Μόλις τώρα τελείωσα μια δοκιμή για να μου φύγει η περιέργεια. 

Σε linux ou ou... Ρυθμίζουν καλύτερα από όλες τις κάρτες που έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά παίζουν σε ad-hoc και infrastacture μόνο....... σε aN δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε adhoc... μόνο σε a/b/g πράγμα περίεργο διότι..................................

Σε windows ο Driver έχει AP Mode σε ΑΝ Mixed  ::   ::   ::  

Να λοιπόν τι πρέπει να περιμένουμε από ένα 802.11n link σε κλειστό χώρο 40MHz width, AN mixed, Chan 100, Tx Burst ON κτλ.

[attachment=1:8hubwfe6]802.11n-bwtest.JPG[/attachment:8hubwfe6]

περί τα *90Mbit* στα 40MHz (aka 300Mbit mode ίσως αργότερα να πάει και καλύτερα)
και περί τα *70Μbit*  στα 20ΜHz (ακα 144Mbit mode)

Not Bad at all για αρχή... αν παίξει έτσι και έξω...

Εδώ ποσταρω και τις iwpriv εντολές που έχουμε διαθέσιμες. Για δείτε αν μου ξέφυγε τίποτα... δεν βλέπω πουθενά master, AP mode, η κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων .

[attachment=0:8hubwfe6]iwpriv_usage.txt[/attachment:8hubwfe6]

Θα συνεχίσουμε με ένα test σε εξωτερικό χώρο ελπίζοντας ότι στην πορεία θα βρω τρόπο να γυρίσω την κάρτα σε AP από linux

----------


## Trackman

Θέλω τώρα με το μπρίκι παρέα  ::

----------


## papashark

90 ε ?

Δεν είναι και τόσο πολλά για 40MHz κανάλι, όταν τα μπρίκια πιάνουν 80.....

Τα 70 όμως σε 20MHz κανάλι ακούγονται εξαιρετικά δελεστικά !  ::

----------


## nvak

Για πρώτη δοκιμή και χωρίς κεραίες μάλλον καλά είναι.

Αν πάει καλά στο RF κομμάτι, μας βλέπω με windows router  ::

----------


## papashark

> Για πρώτη δοκιμή και χωρίς κεραίες μάλλον καλά είναι.
> 
> Αν πάει καλά στο RF κομμάτι, μας βλέπω με windows router


Τι μου θυμίζει, τι μου θυμίζει...  :: 

Ελπίζω να μην έχουμε πάλι τα ίδια προβλήματα με τα timeouts....

----------


## NetTraptor

Σε αυτον τον driver... 2008_0108_RT2860_Linux_STA_v1.5.0.0 (παλαιότερο)
Στο makefile 


```
#MODE  STA or AP
RT28xx_MODE = STA
#RT28xx_MODE = AP
#TARTET = LINUX or UCOS 
TARGET = LINUX
#CHIPSET = 2860 or 2870
CHIPSET = 2860
#CHIPSET = 2870
#RT28xx_DIR = home directory of RT28xx source code
RT28xx_DIR = $(shell pwd)
RTMP_SRC_DIR = $(RT28xx_DIR)/RT$(CHIPSET)
#PLATFORM = 5VT
PLATFORM = PC
#PLATFORM = IKANOS
#PLATFORM = SIGMA
#PLATFORM = INIC
#PLATFORM = STAR
#PLATFORM = IXP
#PLATFORM = INF_TWINPASS
RELEASE = DPA
#RELEASE = DPB
```

Τώρα ας βοηθήσει κάποιος και ας μου πει γιατί δεν κάνει compile σε AP mode .... duhhhh  ::  
Κάτι έχουν ξηλώσει? κάτι δεν έχουν υλοποιήσει? F knows 
Δουλειά δεν είχαμε και δουλειά βρήκαμε...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Για πρώτη δοκιμή και χωρίς κεραίες μάλλον καλά είναι.
> 
> Αν πάει καλά στο RF κομμάτι, μας βλέπω με windows router


Windows router αποκλείεται για πολλούς λόγους. Μάλλον κατά linux θα έρθετε με ndiswrapper.

----------


## mojiro

> 90 ε ?
> 
> Δεν είναι και τόσο πολλά για 40MHz κανάλι, όταν τα μπρίκια πιάνουν 80.....
> 
> Τα 70 όμως σε 20MHz κανάλι ακούγονται εξαιρετικά δελεαστικά !


με πια κάρτα πάει 80mbit ? χωρίς turbo ?

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 90 ε ?
> 
> Δεν είναι και τόσο πολλά για 40MHz κανάλι, όταν τα μπρίκια πιάνουν 80.....
> 
> Τα 70 όμως σε 20MHz κανάλι ακούγονται εξαιρετικά δελεαστικά ! 
> 
> 
> με πια κάρτα πάει 80mbit ? χωρίς turbo ?


Oλα μαζί, Nstreme, turbo, compression, injection, χαμηλομένα λάστιχα, σκληρά αμορτισέρ, κλπ  ::

----------


## mojiro

turbo = 80mhz  ::

----------


## papashark

> turbo = 80mhz


οχι ρε, 200mhz  ::  

Εχω την εντύπωση ότι κάνεις λάθος και είναι 40 και όχι 80  ::

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> turbo = 80mhz 
> 
> 
> οχι ρε, 200mhz  
> 
> Εχω την εντύπωση ότι κάνεις λάθος και είναι 40 και όχι 80


Δεν κάνει λάθος.
80 MHz είναι σε turbo/super duper/πιάσε ένα από όλα  ::  
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=17408

----------


## NetTraptor

ndiswrapper check... οu...ou... δεν βρίσκω κάποιο option που να κάνει την κάρτα master... 



```
wlan1     Available private ioctls :
          ndis_reset       (8BF0) : set   0       & get   0
          power_profile    (8BF1) : set   1 int   & get   0
          deauthenticate   (8BF3) : set   0       & get   0
          network_type     (8BF2) : set   1 char  & get   0
          media_stream     (8BF4) : set   1 int   & get   0
          reload_defaults  (8BF7) : set   0       & get   0
```

ούτε με iwconfig .... μόνο managed & Ad-hoc

need help αν έχει κάποιος κάποια άλλη ιδέα ή θέλει να παίξει να του δώσω IP user/pass θα βάλω και την άλλη miniPCI (Atheros) και ότι βρέξει ας κατεβάσει.

Στα windows έχει ένα option το οποίο όταν γυρίσεις την κάρτα σε AP mode αλλάζει όλο το διαχειριστικό interface στο SoftAP utility. Έψαξα να δω μπας και έχει αλλά αρχεία για το AP mode... μάταια. έψαξα να βρω στο registry και στo .inf τι παραμέτρους περνάει στον driver μπας και βρω κανένα clue .. τζίφος.

Any Ideas? Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά κάτι σχετικό σε documentation το μόνο είδα ότι για το RT2500 υπήρχε κάποτε κάπου SoftAP driver για Linux. We are alone in the dark.... ?  ::

----------


## mojiro

http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/lofiv ... 13736.html



> OK, why dont you try to download this drivers?
> 
> http://www.asus.com/support/download/it ... uage=en-us
> 
> This driver its from ASUS and it works with all RT2500 adapters. And the best of all its that puts the adapter on MASTER MODE. Perfect for access point. Only one but, works with kernels:
> 
> Supporting Kernel
> ============
> GCC 2.x:
> ...


Downloads - From Rt2x00Wiki
http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/ind ... =Downloads

rt2500 master mode and wireless-2.6[solved]
http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB/vi ... php?t=4404

Bugzilla Bug 202528: Review Request: rt2x00-kmod
https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=202528

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p= ... stcount=15



> Good news everyone.
> ralink has just mailed me a new version of this driver.
> Get the source and compile you version from here
> http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/data/drive ... .0.tar.bz2
> 
> compiles and install fine with linux 2.6.24


έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχουν βάλει ακόμη master mode ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Τα έχω δει αυτά.... we are alone ...  ::  
For the record.. το chipset εδώ είναι RT2860 αρά RT2800 series.. δεν ξέρω αν το έγραψα κάπου...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ...


Με την λογική του acinonyx, το πλάτος στα κανάλια είναι 40 χωρίς turbo και 80 με turbo....

Το μύνημα που θέλει να περάσει είναι σωστό, αλλά τυπικά το πλάτος των καναλιών είναι 20 και 40MHz. Ετσι μετράει ο ETSI.

Με την ίδια λογική, στους 2.4 έχουμε μόνο 2 με επικαλυπτόμενα κανάλια, το 1 και το 11  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Με την λογική του acinonyx, το πλάτος στα κανάλια είναι 40 χωρίς turbo και 80 με turbo....
> 
> Το μύνημα που θέλει να περάσει είναι σωστό, αλλά τυπικά το πλάτος των καναλιών είναι 20 και 40MHz. Ετσι μετράει ο ETSI.
> 
> Με την ίδια λογική, στους 2.4 έχουμε μόνο 2 με επικαλυπτόμενα κανάλια, το 1 και το 11


Κάνεις λάθος -> https://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.ph ... 08&start=5




> Αρνητικό...
> 
> Τα κανάλια είναι 40 και 80 MHz από ότι φαίνεται στην spectral mask.
> 
> Σε απόσταση +-10ΜΗz (20ΜΗz ευρος) *έχουμε εξασθένιση λιγότερο από 15db* οπότε σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι αυτά είναι τα όρια του καναλιου.
> 
> Όπως και στο 802.11b, τα όρια του καναλιού ορίζονται *στα -30db* οπόυ έχουμε αρκετά μεγάλη εξασθένιση για να μην αλληλοεπικαλύπτονται.
> 
> -30db έχουμε περίπου στα +-20MHz (40 MHz εύρος) και +-40ΜHz σε turbo (80MHz εύρος).


Δες την παρακάτω εικόνα:


Η "κομπίνα" που έχει γίνει είναι ότι χαλάρωσε πολύ ο ορισμός του καναλιού. Στο 802.11b όριζαν ως καναλι το έυρος όπου η ισχύς δεν ξεπερνάει τα -30dBm ενώ στο 802.11a/g όρίζουν ως κανάλι το εύρος όπου η ισχύς δεν ξεπερνάει τα -20dBm! Αυτή η διαφορά των 10dB είναι τεράστια, συγκεκριμένα 10 φορές λιγότερη ισχύς.

Ας τοποθετήσουμε όμως τη μία μάσκα πάνω στην άλλη γιατί αλλιώς δε μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε. Παραθέτω εικόνα με τις 2 spectral masks στην ίδια κλίμακα. Με το κόκκινο είναι οι περιοχές του φάσματος όπου η μάσκα του 802.11a/g υπερκαλύπτει αυτη του 801.11b, με μπλέ είναι οι περιοχές όπου γίνεται το αντίθετο, και με πράσινο είναι το κοινές περιοχές. Φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι το κανάλι του 802.11a/g σε καμία περίπτωση δε μπορεί να είναι 20MHz (10 αριστερά + 10 δεξιά), με τα κριτήρια που έχει αντίστοιχα οριστεί το κανάλι του 802.11b. Συγκεκριμένα για 20MHz η ισχύς δεν είναι μικρότερη απο -15dBm. Με τα κριτήρια που ορίζουν το κανάλι στο 802.11g, μία φιλτραρισμένη 802.11b εκπομπή θα λέγαμε ότι δε ξεπερνάει τα 10MHz!

----------


## papashark

> ...
> ...
> Κάνεις λάθος -> ...
> ...
> ...


Βασίλη, για τον ETSI είναι 20MΗz το πλάτος, και 40 στα turbo.

Στους κόμβους μας για να παίζουν σωστά πρέπει να θεωρούμε 40 & 80 πλάτος, ίσως και παραπάνω.


Δεν διαφωνούμε επί της ουσίας, αλλά επι του τύπου....  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Για όποιον δεν το έχει δει για να το πιστέψει (δεν μιλάω για εσάς τους 2), ας πάρει το web tool (από τις καλύτερες απλές αλλά χρήσιμες υπηρεσίες που περάσαν φέτος) που είχε εμφανιστεί εδώ πριν λίγο καιρό και ας κάνει ένα adjustment σε 5-6 κόμβους περιοχή του.... Θα του πάρει 2-3 ωριτσες ... αλλά άλλο τοπίο...

Μονο προσοχή. Αυτό πρέπει να γίνει σε συνεννόηση. Μην αλλάξει όλα τα κανάλια του και μετά 2-3 κοντινοί πάνε και σκαλίσουν πάλι από την αρχή ... Ας κάνει ένας την δοκιμή σε συνεννόηση. Πραγματικά μια τακτοποίηση καναλιών σε μια περιοχή φέρνει πάρα πολύ χαμένο bandwidth και πρέπει να γίνεται κάθε τόσο μιας και το δίκτυο αλλάζει συχνά με νέα λινκ ή να μάθουμε και να γίνουμε λίγο ποιο τακτικοί. Εκτός αυτού we not alone... 

Θα ήθελα να δω τα διαγράμματα του 802.11n εκεί να δούμε τι άλλο έχουν ορίσει σαν 20MHz και 40MHz.

----------


## JB172

Βρήκα κάτι ενδιαφέρον: http://www.tmworld.com/article/CA6428547.html
και αυτά: http://www.mwjournal.com/News/article.asp?HH_ID=AR_4834
http://www.wirelessnetdesignline.com/19 ... ticle=true

----------


## papashark

Τα διαφορετικά 802.11abgn σύμφωνα με τον ΙΕΕΕ


802.11b


802.11g


802.11n (40Mhz mode)

----------


## Acinonyx

> Θα ήθελα να δω τα διαγράμματα του 802.11n εκεί να δούμε τι άλλο έχουν ορίσει σαν 20MHz και 40MHz.


Μάλλον είναι το ίδιο με το 802.11a/g και 802.11a/g TURBO, αντίστοιχα.

Εδώ δίνει τις spectral masks -> http://www.cwnp.com/community/articles/ ... rence.html αλλά δε ξέρω κατά πόσο αξιόπιστη είναι η πηγή.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Παιδιά νομίζω πρέπει να κάνουμε μια μάζωξη για το θέμα, σε δύο βδομάδες θα είμαι πάλι Αθήνα. Ψήνεστε να μαζευτούμε στην έδρα για ένα workshop ?

----------


## NetTraptor

Mesha... 18 θα είμαι πίσω...  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Ψήνεστε να μαζευτούμε στην έδρα για ένα workshop ?


Θα βάλουμε στην σχάρα και κανα μπιφτέκι?  ::   ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Από Made for Mikrotik, Dual-polarized parabolic antenna (αρχικά για dual Nsteame)
http://en.jirous.com/antenna-5ghz/jrc-24-duplex
δείτε τα Mouting instruction
με μπερδεύει λίγο η προέκταση του feeder μέσα στο παράβολο και η απουσία εστιακού ανακλαστήρα.

----------


## papashark

Γιατί λες ότι δεν έχει ανακλαστήρα ?

----------


## nikolas_350

Συνήθως όταν το feeder είναι πίσω από το πιάτο, υπάρχει δεύτερος εστιακός ανακλαστήρας για να γυρίζει το σήμα στον κεντρικό ανακλαστήρα.
Δεν διακρίνω όμως κάτι τέτοιο εδώ.Ενώ στη υλοποίηση με μονή πόλωση υπάρχει.

----------


## θανάσης

Αν το καταλαβαίνω σωστά πρέπει να είναι έτσι, και να υπάρχει ανακλαστήρας.

----------


## nvak

> Από Made for Mikrotik, Dual-polarized parabolic antenna (αρχικά για dual Nsteame)
> http://en.jirous.com/antenna-5ghz/jrc-24-duplex
> δείτε τα Mouting instruction
> με μπερδεύει λίγο η προέκταση του feeder μέσα στο παράβολο και η απουσία εστιακού ανακλαστήρα.


Αυτά έχουν ένα φακό με rexolite πρίν το εστιακό σημείο που λειτουργεί σαν ανακλαστήρας.
Τέτοιο θα ηταν το feeder που θα έφτιαχνα, στα πιάτα που λέγαμε κάποτε να φτιάξουμε....  :: 

Πάρτε ένα κατατοπιστικό άρθρο

----------


## nikolas_350

Να είσαι καλά.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

